# witness describes last week's attack  on man by 3 off-duty police officers



## CougarKing (25 Jan 2009)

I'm surprised this hasnt been posted yet here considering the amount of local coverage.
http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090122/BC_off_duty_cops_assault_090122/20090122/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


> *Cab driver describes alleged assault by off-duty officers*
> Updated: Thu Jan. 22 2009 19:57:37
> 
> ctvbc.ca
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (25 Jan 2009)

I don't know about you folks - but I'd think that if anything...the fact that they are police officers should translate into much harsher sentences than if they were just regular joes.  When those of us who are charged with protecting people end up being the perpetrators of crimes like these, not only is it a huge breach of public trust but also a huge disappointment for the rest of us.  We should be held to a higher standard - I hope these guys do get hit hard with the books.


----------



## kkwd (25 Jan 2009)

We should wait for everybody to tell their story in front of a judge. These police officers are neither guilty or innocent at the moment, they are accused.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (26 Jan 2009)

I agree that everyone needs to wait until the circumstances are fully investigated, before jumping to conclusions.

Having said that, if the allegations are true, I believe they should have the book thrown at them.  Perception about those in law enforcement is bad enough as it is, without more fuel to the fire.


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

Well.... This isn't any better OR worse than the incident outside the QYR armoury in 2006 where 3 or 4 reservists set on a homeless man... ultimately killing him.  If these individuals - be they ordinary citzens, LEO or soldiers did the crime - let them do the time...


----------

